# My two bettas.



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Amir (Crowntail male)









Horizon (Veiltail female)








You can't really see the orange in her fins in this pic, look at the next one. 









Blurry, but at least you can see the orange.


----------



## SlavetoImpulse (Apr 22, 2008)

Your female is beautiful!


----------



## Blue Eternity (Jul 24, 2009)

I LOVE your female! God shes is gorgrous!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Both are pretty but I especially like the purple female!!


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

Omg I lovvvee the purple betta! I've never seen a purple one before. She is gorgeous!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I've seen purple males before but not purple females.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

My lps and lfs never have bettas that are purple or green. They are always a pale ruby color or similar to Flair's colorings.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

hehe. Thanks. Yeah she's my pride and joy. I love her too. I'm feeding her color enhancing food to try and bring out more of the orange. They both get a lot of protein too.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I wish now that I would have gotten that blue green female I saw today! lol


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

haha. Don't you love how most females look the same in petsmart/petco, then when you dig through them you find an amazing one, and it's like the ONLY ONE like that.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

All the ones at Petsmart today looked alike, with a few exceptions.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Right. But the good thing about petsmart, at least in my area, they take better care of their bettas than petco and petquaters. (Petquarters sucks btw. The cups their bettas are in are even smaller, and the store is super cold.)


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Your bettas are gorgeous! I love your purple female, I would love for a female like that to breed with my boy Blue.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Loving the female! She is very pretty!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

i've never seen such a beautiful purple betta like that before! all of your fishies are so pretty


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

We've got a thread going about her in the Contests section.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

You should totally try and find a purple male and breed them. That would to too cool.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

haha. I'll try. I need to get more tanks though.
Anybody know what those plastic tanks are called? the ones made for like all small pets? I know they make ones that go up to about 5 gallons, and if I can find them, it'd be a lot easier than getting a bunch of 5 gallon glass tanks... lighter in weight too. ><


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Critter keepers.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

ah ha! Thanks a bunch ^^


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

I think it's cute how when Horizon is scared, a really bold white horizontal stripe appears along her body.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> I think it's cute how when Horizon is scared, a really bold white horizontal stripe appears along her body.


Ya. It's cute but you know the fish is freaked out! BTW I've succesfully spawned in 2 gallon critter keepers (first spawn as I remember) but now a days spawn in 2.5-20 gallon tanks (mostly in 5.5-10 gallons).


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Yeah I know she's freaked out, It only happens when I do a water change with her.

And that's good news. I'm planning on going to get a few 2-5 gallon critter keepers durring the weekend or soon after to be ready for the fry.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Krys said:


> Yeah I know she's freaked out, It only happens when I do a water change with her.
> 
> And that's good news. I'm planning on going to get a few 2-5 gallon critter keepers durring the weekend or soon after to be ready for the fry.


Remember your going to need a larger (ideally 20+ gallon) tank for the growout. Even though 2-5 gallon can be used as spawning tanks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would go with a bigger tank to spawn in because the bigger the tank, the easier it is to maintain water quality.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

Well yeah. I most likely will get a bigger tank.
Anyone know where I can get some jars for separating?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> I would go with a bigger tank to spawn in because the bigger the tank, the easier it is to maintain water quality.


I didn't like moving the fry at such a young age so that's why I don't use them very often (unless my other tanks are being used and I need to spawn them )



Krys said:


> Well yeah. I most likely will get a bigger tank.
> Anyone know where I can get some jars for separating?


I buy quart canning jars, and plastic half gallon and gallon jars from walmart.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Thats why I would use a bigger tank, so you don't have to worry about moving the fry at such a young age.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

How much do those usually go for?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> Thats why I would use a bigger tank, so you don't have to worry about moving the fry at such a young age.


Yop. Plus if you only have like 50 fry you never have to move them out of a 10 gallon 



Krys said:


> How much do those usually go for?


It's $10 for a case of 12 quart canning jars. $1.50 each for a half gallon, and $2.50 each for a gallon jar. These are just estimates since I don't remember the exact price.


----------



## Krys (Jul 28, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> It's $10 for a case of 12 quart canning jars. $1.50 each for a half gallon, and $2.50 each for a gallon jar. These are just estimates since I don't remember the exact price.


Alrighty.


----------



## MrChampagne (May 24, 2010)

*Lucky*

Dude, if you found her in a petco or somethin you got lucky lol But, for reals though, she would make an awesome breeder for a halfmoon.......8)


----------

